# aktuelle Uhrzeit (australien)



## PC Freak (14. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche schon die ganze zeit nach einem Java Script, welches die aktuelle Uhrzeit in Australien (+ 8 std) anzeigt, allerdings finde ich einfach nichs 


hab für nen freund, der seit gestern für nen jahr in australien ist eine seite gemacht und da soll auch die aktuelle Uhrzeit von australien angeziegt werden.

kann leider überhaupt kein java script. vlt kann mir jemand helfen

vielen dank


----------



## zeja (15. September 2006)

Dass du bisher schon danach gesucht hast kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... Mit google findet man sofort dazu eine Lösung:

JavaScript Uhr

Einfach mal den Quellcode der Seite angucken. Dann addierst du einfach noch 8h auf die Stunden und bekommst damit die Zeit von Australien.


----------



## hela (15. September 2006)

Altes Thema, wurde hier schon besprochen.


----------

